# Russian Police K-9 Training...



## Ingrid

I have an elderly Russian friend who claims all police dogs in the former USSR had to have the ability to climb trees. To bolster his claim he sent me this picture, which I believe is just some guy being chased up a tree by a GSD who may or may not have been in Russia at the time it was taken.  Anybody willing to verify this? (Yep, I realize it's a little early for April Fool's Day threads).


----------



## KSdogowner

This could just be the dog having jumped up to get a hold of this man's pants. I have seen this particular picture circulated online for several months now. Never with a subtitle of a Russian dog climbing trees. Also, while GSDs are pretty good jumpers, I have never heard or known them having the ability to climb trees.


----------



## KZoppa

Considering the Russian dogs are called East European Shepherds and look like shepherds but were bred with a couple other breeds to produce what they have now and the EES being used heavily by the KGB or police personel, I don't think i'd be too surprised if the selected dogs could in fact climb trees or at the very least get up there a little bit. Who knows. It would be hard to determine an EES from a GSD.


----------



## selzer

The A-frame used to be straight up and down and six feet tall or higher. the dogs climbed them. I would not be surprised if they would be expected to leap up or climb partially up a tree.


----------



## Ingrid

My Russian friend says the Russian (East European) Shepherd was created as it's own breed beginning in the 1930's. His description of the breed: 'The East European Shepherd has an equable temper, lively to the rightpoint, more "serious", especially male dogs compared to the GSD. Being perfect jumpers, the EE Shepherd dogs are fond of barriers and obstacles. The training exercise (_I think he's referring to A-frame scaling_) is probably the most entertaining task for them. Thus during the training this breed demonstrates a keen interest, is far from being stubborn, trying to execute all the commands to please the master.'


----------



## KZoppa

My history teacher in high school was from Russia. He has EES's that he brought over. His particular dogs were equal in temperment to a GSD. Like i stated, they were bred with GSDs mixed with other breeds better suited to handle the climate. They look like GSDs, have the smarts, are just a bit larger, and are pretty popular. I guess like with our dogs, it depends on the dog. The only difference Mr. K said was between the dogs was the size and how Russia bred them.

But, just like with Americans, there will always be someone who says one thing while someone else says another. There's not a whole lot of info unless you can read russian. lol


----------



## Ingrid

KZoppa said:


> But, just like with Americans, there will always be someone who says one thing while someone else says another. There's not a whole lot of info unless you can read russian. lol


:thumbup: That's for sure!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly is a pretty darn good jumper almost above 6 ft.. She must be part Russian.


----------



## KZoppa

jessiewessie99 said:


> molly is a pretty darn good jumper almost above 6 ft.. She must be part russian.


 
lol


----------



## Ingrid

Originally Posted by *jessiewessie99>* 
_Molly is a pretty darn good jumper almost above 6 ft...She must be part Russian._

But is she a perfect jumper? <very big evil grin>


Quote from my Russian friend: _"Being perfect jumpers, the EE Shepherd dogs are fond of barriers and obstacles_."


----------



## crackem

you'd think if they were going to provide "photographic evidence" they'd at least get a pic of a dog climbing a tree


----------



## Ingrid

crackem said:


> you'd think if they were going to provide "photographic evidence" they'd at least get a pic of a dog climbing a tree


My Russian friend has too much time on his hands and sends this in response to your request for evidence!  (I'm trying to get him to join this forum so he can defend his honor <VBG> but he says his English isn't good enough.)

_Some Russian art about this hot topic:_


----------



## KZoppa

That so does NOT count!!!! and explain the bears.... lol


----------



## Ingrid

Ingrid said:


> _Some Russian art about this hot topic:_


Hmmmm, it must have been tough over in the former USSR; not even enough open ground for a good training area. 

Off topic, this painting would look great over my couch...


----------



## hattifattener

KZoppa said:


> That so does NOT count!!!! and explain the bears.... lol



thats very famous painting in Russia. "Shishkin's bears".
people often make fun of it.
this is an example.

sire of my first dog was EES service dog,dam was GSD.
she was very smart,had very solid temperament.

i have few photos somewhere,i'll try to find them.
i miss her.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Ingrid said:


> Originally Posted by *jessiewessie99>*
> _Molly is a pretty darn good jumper almost above 6 ft...She must be part Russian._
> 
> But is she a perfect jumper? <very big evil grin>
> 
> 
> Quote from my Russian friend: _"Being perfect jumpers, the EE Shepherd dogs are fond of barriers and obstacles_."


If she wanted to to she could. But we don't give her the idea. She will toss her own toy up and the air and jump up and catch it.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...al-guest-tanner-lovebug-pic-heavy-videos.html


----------



## KZoppa

hattifattener said:


> thats very famous painting in Russia. "Shishkin's bears".
> people often make fun of it.
> this is an example.
> 
> sire of my first dog was EES service dog,dam was GSD.
> she was very smart,had very solid temperament.
> 
> i have few photos somewhere,i'll try to find them.
> i miss her.


 
interesting. I do admit, I would like to have an EES. I had an opportunity to get a puppy from my history teacher in high school but my parents wouldnt have allowed it even though I was working and would have paid for everything. I was researching the breed (as best I could with no knowledge on reading or speaking russian). I've never heard of the painting until now though.


----------



## Ingrid

But is she a perfect jumper? <very big evil grin>

Quote from my Russian friend: _"Being perfect jumpers, the EE Shepherd dogs are fond of barriers and obstacles_." 




Jessiewessie99 said:


> If she wanted to to she could. But we don't give her the idea. She will toss her own toy up and the air and jump up and catch it.


_Molly, the ninja dog!:_
_High-Ya!_









Click this bar to view the full image.









_Back side jump kick:_









Click this bar to view the full image.









_Not sure about this move:_









Click this bar to view the full image.









_Turn around kick:_









Click this bar to view the full image.











Wow, she is a perfect jumper and a ninja too!


----------



## Ingrid

Originally Posted by *hattifattener*  

_"sire of my first dog was EES service dog,dam was GSD._
_she was very smart,had very solid temperament._

_i have few photos somewhere,i'll try to find them._
_i miss her."_


I would very much like to see photos of your first dog. The EES sounds like a wonderful breed. 


My friend did send this comparison _("__The East European Shepherd is bigger, taller, wider and bulkier than the German Shepherd with a massive body structure."_) and a picture he had of one of the dogs he was familiar with:


----------



## KZoppa

Yeah they basically look like heavier shepherds. My history teachers male was a sable looking guy. His female was solid black. they were beautiful. his male i think was 115lbs and nothing but muscle. He brought him into class a couple times.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Ingrid said:


> But is she a perfect jumper? <very big evil grin>
> 
> Quote from my Russian friend: _"Being perfect jumpers, the EE Shepherd dogs are fond of barriers and obstacles_."
> 
> 
> _Molly, the ninja dog!:_
> _High-Ya!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the full image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Back side jump kick:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the full image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Not sure about this move:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the full image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Turn around kick:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the full image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she is a perfect jumper and a ninja too!


See I told ya, she must be part Russian!:wild: :rofl:


----------



## GSD07

EES are wonderful dogs but, just to clarify, the soviet military and the police used regular German shepherds for patrol work. Guard dogs, sniff dogs and watch dogs could be mixed with the local shepherd breeds. 

The tsar police kennels were almost destroyed after the October revolution. It took a while to re-create the breeding program, everything had to be started basically from scratch. The new government spent a lot of money on getting breeding stock from Germany in 1920s. I would really like to do some research one day and find out what lines were imported. 

I saved somewhere a link to the pictures of Soviet working border patrol dogs, I need to look it up.


----------



## KZoppa

interesting. Everything i've read states EES is a hardier version of the GSD. They were said to have bred the GSDs with local dogs who could withstand the colder temperatures better while patrolling or sleeping in kennels. I would certainly be curious to know which lines they imported in the 1920's as well.


----------



## GSD07

Here you can find a good artcle re the history of the EES breed, including the originating lines. It looks like it was based on GSDs without mixing in of any local shepherd breeds. Just very selective breeding. Ìóðìàíñêèé êëóá ñîáàêîâîäîâ ** The article is in Russian, originally published in the 1970 - 80s. 

Here are the pics of different types of GSDs from this article, for comparison:

DDR









German showlines









American showlines









Eastern European shepherd


----------



## GSD07

Some more info with pictures at the bottom, with the names, titles, descriptions and scores Êîãäà äåðåâüÿ (è ñîáàêè) áûëè áîëüøèå ...


----------



## Alphak9

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.... This is the first time I hear about EE shepherd.


----------



## Zeeva

I have a cousin with GSD that will climb up a tree when chasing a squirrel. Seen it with my own eyes. Will try to video it next time!


----------



## KZoppa

That would be awesome if i could read russian... Have to find a translator program. lol. I would be VERY interested to understand all that. Like i said, all i've been able to find was in english or from my history teacher.


----------



## KZoppa

Alphak9 said:


> Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.... This is the first time I hear about EE shepherd.


 
I was looking up the EES when i was looking for a breed that wasnt on the resticted lists for apartments but could easily be similar to the GSD. FYI East European Shepherd and Shiloh Shepherd lol. Good looking dogs to say the least...


----------



## Ingrid

*Warning: This is long...*

My Russian friend translated this information from the web site *Из истории породы *

*Eastern European* (German) Shepherd Dog was first brought to Russia in 1904. Dogs of this breed was used as a care of dogs in the Russian army during the Russian-Japanese war. In 1907 they were used for the search service. In the hands of amateur breeders sheep numbered ones are bred in small numbers by police kennels. Organised breeding began in 1924, during the departmental organization in the country schools and nurseries of service dogs and the creation of public service dog organizations, uniting in its ranks thousands of hobbyists and breeders of this breed. Planning and purposefully bred for more than five decades, in fact, which showed his worth in all sectors of economic work on border security, investigative services, and in the Great Patriotic War, the German Shepherd, so mutated as applied to our conditions and requirements that are currently Alsatian dogs is very different from the German Shepherd, which are bred in West Germany, and now in Russia. 
In Moscow in 1924 was created by an army kennel "Red Star", which received the name of the "470 th methodical and Dog Training Center service dog." He was engaged in purposeful breeding of German (Eastern) Shepherd. Due to the impossibility of purchasing dogs abroad for hard currency, the next significant influx of foreign blood has occurred 'in 1945 captured by the military and police dog kennels in Germany. But due to the weather and, above all, focused selection and recruitment in our country has been received the type of East-European Shepherd. Immediately after World War II, in which the sheep have shown themselves as patriots working to save the wounded on the battlefield, undermining the Nazi tanks and dying themselves, Gen. GP Medvedev, who headed the Council of canine, sheepdog named VEO "patriotic" dog and offered to clubs Moscow, Leningrad. Sverdlovsk. Yaroslavl and other cities to legalize the name "East European Shepherd" 
In 1964, the type of VEO was approved by the Presidium of the Federation of Service Dogs, and in 1976 legitimized as a breed - the standard, as the German (Eastern European) Shepherd. This standard we follow today. *history of the breed* so, from 1945 to 1990 he was working to improve the breed. Known around the world cynologists Mazover AP. Rodionova, SV, Gurevich A., Ball passed the baton Popova LK, Trofimova SN and other breeders, thanks to their work and in Leningrad was removed a lot of Eastern European Shepherd breed. Lane continued the line, Corsair, the Rhine, Cascade, and others. In 1971 - 1975's an opportunity to break the population into seven related groups. First - Leningrad chuzhekrovnaya main livestock. Breeding in this group was based only on chuzhekrovnyh combinations. second - team champion Dingo K-313 (the owner Embert, Riga). It was created as a result of a very successful combination of progeny from Riga manufacturers. Work in this group was based on identifying and fixing the type characteristic of the breeding dogs of Riga. Third - Corsair Group Champion K-93 - the most numerous. This group was divided into two subgroups: pure Leningrad dogs and dog origin, derived from a combination of Leningrad producers with Moscow. The purpose of this group - to identify manufacturers who later would become the founders of their own kin groups. fourth - a group of champions Murata K-421 (the owner Ershov) - producer, chuzhekrovnogo for Leningrad and the stock at that time gave a very interesting breed. Fifth - a group of champion and winner of the Inguri K-405 (the owner Emelyanov), the manufacturer of the city of Kharkiv, imported in Leningrad during the period of deficit producers, which became the most-convenient and widely used for unloading pedigrees. The purpose of this group - to isolate offspring Inguri, not giving him shelter widely distributed in the population of Leningrad. Sixth - a group of descendants of the winner to Tanzania-402 (the owner Rybin), Moscow dog breeding, which is used only in the Leningrad-producing origin. Seven - a group of old dogs Leningrad blood (no blood descendants Lane Le Corsaire, as well as the descendants of Anychara). Since the beginning of a new period in our history, when it became possible to import dogs from abroad in large numbers, many dog breeders have selected as the main directions of work with the original, West German Shepherd type (GSD). Many years passed before it became apparent not only foreign but also domestic experts, what property was in our hands and we could not protect him and almost lost. But the East-European Shepherd remained loyal fans - the true breeders who continued selection VEO clean! They appreciated not only by its beauty. but most important - the difference in the behavioral responses of Eastern European and German Shepherds.now in the breeding objective is to create a genealogical database that would allow to work with the rock along the lines of, regardless of the delivery of producers from other cities and abroad. You must create a kindred group of dogs, while maintaining the grain of a foreign stock, to get to St. Petersburg the blood of non-resident producers. first exhibition in Leningrad, the German Shepherd was held on 25-26 May 1991 Examination conducted by Erich f. Shler (Germany), which negatively reacted to the type of East-European Shepherd representatives of this type of arrangement in its closed the rings. Connoisseurs of the East European Shepherd could not agree with this attitude to the national breed type, you are in our country for many years, and began to organize clubs of East-European Shepherd. In our opinion, this event marked the emergence of a new domestic breed. In St. Petersburg, the first club to breed Alsatian as a separate breed club was the "Fauna", headed by LK Popova. In Moscow, one of the first clubs were diluted VEO were: Moscow City Club of Working Dogs. "Service dog. VEO club." The Moscow City Dogs Lovers Society, a club VEO "Argo" in 1993 in Moscow, was founded VEO Lovers Union (VEO SD), which consisted of many canine organizations engaged in breeding of East-European Shepherd. Today, the Alliance coordinates the work with the breed in the Russia and is seeking formal recognition of the breed in the international arena under the auspices of RMS VEO are specialized exhibitions Alsatian in different geographical regions of Russia. / in St. Petersburg is currently the largest club engaged in breeding of Alsatian, a St. Petersburg Center for European Shepherd and other breeds . Pedigree Club "Mirant". included in its composition, has over 500 members. Club is an official member of the VEO SD. We have been breeding purebred, conduct strict selection of producers on the exterior, working and breeding quality puppies carry branding, assist in the production and training and registration of dogs veterinary members of our club. Since 1995 SPbTsVEO conducts twice a year, special exhibitions VEO ("Spring" and "Golden Autumn"), which examined by leading experts on the breed VEO in Russia. In our breed club has a descendants of the most exciting producers in Russia, whose ancestors are the best representatives of the breed Alsatian dogs: the Rhine. Corsair, Zager. Toger. Empire. Inguri. fascinate you. Kredos. Crassus. Cascade, Yakar. Murat, Brig, Janko. We look forward to swift international recognition of East-European Shepherd and make every effort to make our work even more successful! Breed Alsatian dogs above average growth, strong dry-built, elongated, with smooth and free movement. dog has a keen sense of and hearing, a strong balanced mobile type of higher nervous activity, alive and defiant character, hardy and brave. Having a well-defined defense reaction in the active form and the ability to relatively rapid acclimatization allow these dogs to work in different climates and on all types of services, both in Armed Forces and the national economy. ability not to lose the orienting reaction in the very difficult situation and assess the possibilities of the person next to her - the special value of the East-European Shepherd. It is very beautiful, perfectly composed, remarkably dynamic and flexible, proud and majestic, very counterbalanced by their psychological type universal, versatile dog used. It requires no special preparation for exhibitions (trimming, cutting, etc.) - and in the ring and in everyday life, this dog looks equally well-groomed, elegant. natural stamina and ability to adapt to any conditions make it suitable for maintenance and in an apartment and country house, and in the kennel - dogs are undemanding in its content. In these dogs a great character, dedicated and loving heart. They are smart, disciplined, easily and with great pleasure to learn and love to work with. It's safe to say they "do not like to sit around." Therefore, education and training and can handle a novice breeder, and an elderly man and a teenager. "Easterners" perfectly captures the mood of the owner - he may be pleased to accompany him on walks, to be a tireless partner in the games, and a reliable partner in the work. At the same time can be very quiet and unobtrusive, if the owner does not currently disposed to communicate. Terrible for the stranger, for their kind and obedient to it, gets on well with children and takes them under his wing. It is easy to perceive needs and habits of his master, and when he looks into his eyes, it seems like he is trying to look straight into the soul. Finally, the striking intelligence of these dogs. If the training platform "Easterners" sometimes not averse to "sachkanut." is in real life he will assess the situation and would not wait for the host team to stand in his defense near the Alsatian dogs a person can feel completely relaxed. These dogs natural protective reflex and fine intuition. They good feel their territory, its boundaries, able to think and make decisions. best evidence around what has been said to be that. as these dogs are widely used in the service of man they are successful in the border troops, police, customs, escorted loads on the railways, working as mine detection in "hot spots", and how to guide the blind And Emergency Rescue Service - "Easterners" without thinking are the most dangerous areas, where people need their help. What other breed can boast such a wide range of applications? A dedication These dogs are legendary. probably why so popular and loved movies, the heroes who have these wonderful dogs ("Give me a paw. Friend," "To me, Mukhtar," "The Edge dog Scarlet," "Faithful Ruslan", etc.) 

Training Dogs quite easy to train. Of course, we should not let the education of their course. As with other working breeds, Easterners require an authoritarian upbringing, otherwise it may come a time when your dog decides to argue with you for the supremacy of the house. Training is best done under the guidance of an experienced instructor at the training site. Prompt you to work out how to correct this or that skill to find a dog with a "common language" to class enjoyable for you and your pupil. All the information you can get in the club, where I got a puppy. hair care hair care is not complicated. Suffice 1-2 times a week to comb the hair metal comb. During molting, it should be done every day and comb out the undercoat, "Slicker." Conclusion Alsatian - a wonderful breed that has a great future and great potential, but its further development depends on which direction and how professionally it will work with breeders . Chairman of the St. Petersburg Center "East European Shepherd and other breeds," Mamedov TS 




















 
_Picture Caption:_ EES Dogs Today

_Quoted from the article: 'A dedication These dogs are legendary. probably why so popular and loved movies, the heroes who have these wonderful dogs ("Give me a paw. Friend," "To me, Mukhtar," "The Edge dog Scarlet," "Faithful Ruslan", etc.)'_

This is fascinating to me. Wouldn't you like to see these movies mentioned in the article?


----------



## KZoppa

Oh boy, i'll have to come back to read all that lol. Will definitely be anxious to read it!!!


----------



## Ingrid

*Corrections to posting from **Из истории породы :*

_*'amateur breeders sheep numbered ones *are bred in small numbers by police kennels_' should read _*'amateur shepherd breeders*'_ and _'Immediately after World War II, *in which the sheep*'_ should read _'Immediately after World War II, *in which the shepherds* have shown themselves as patriots working to save the wounded on the battlefield...'_


----------



## KZoppa

very interesting stuff!!! glad to have more info than what I'd originally been able to find myself.


----------



## GSD07

Big thanks to Russian Friend for providing the translation! It's always interesting to see how the breed is developed in different countries. 

And since this thread is titled Russian Police K-9 training I thought this link would be interesting, tons of pictures about K-9 training done by the Special Purpose Mobile Unit (OMON) of the police in Moscow: >> ???? ???? ?? ????? ????? | ???? ???????


----------



## KZoppa

GSD07 said:


> Big thanks to Russian Friend for providing the translation! It's always interesting to see how the breed is developed in different countries.
> 
> And since this thread is titled Russian Police K-9 training I thought this link would be interesting, tons of pictures about K-9 training done by the Special Purpose Mobile Unit (OMON) of the police in Moscow: >> ???? ???? ?? ????? ????? | ???? ???????


 
some good looking dogs!!!


----------



## Ingrid

Thanks for posting this site about K-9 training done by the Special Purpose Mobile Unit (OMON) of the police in Moscow, GSD07: >> ???? ???? ?? ????? ????? | ???? ??????? - will try to get this translated from Russian to English too.


They are some good looking dogs:


----------



## Ingrid

Titled 'Wait - I will bite!', this Russian video (produced in 2007) contains clips from some of the movies made in the 1960's about the EES shepherd. It compares military and police service dogs then and now, including the present day use of cocker spaniels as anti-tank dogs and EES search dogs to find Vodka! - A very important skill, IMO:


----------



## GSD07

What a great video! Enjoyed it a lot. The movie fragments are from this movie Czterej pancerni i pies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . The video is about border patrol troops and their kennels. In this particular kennel they raise and train over 100 pups a year. At the end of training the dogs find all types of explosives buried half a meter underground. By the way, EES was never mentioned, just the GSD, but I'm sure no one makes the distinction there. Good dog is a good dog. 

I liked how they showed choosing what method to use for training drug detection based on the retrieve or food drive. Also it was interesting that the dogs are not fed dry food but meat, grains and veggies. Just some info so the video makes more sense.

Vodka finding skills are for customs, you have no idea how important the skill is LOL


----------



## Ingrid

Thank you for clarifying some things on the 'Wait - I will bite' video, GSD07!

I didn't realize the old black and white clips were from a Polish TV show called _Four tank-men and a dog (per the Wikipedia link you included_: made between 1966 and 1970, and set during WWII); It would be wonderful to find some complete episodes from this series. 
Agreed, vodka finding skills are very important! :toasting:


----------



## Ingrid

:happyboogie: Found it! - 
Here's a short intro clip from a _'Four Tank-men and a Dog'_ episode. It looks like the dog is a babe magnet:


----------



## hattifattener

oh,i used to watch this show when i was a kid back in 80s.

rather funny.

p.s. sorry,i can't find any pictures of my EES x GSD.


----------



## szariksdad

You can buy the series of the old show to watch from the polish video store in Chicago. A few of the series they went back and added English subtitles to.


----------



## Ingrid

szariksdad said:


> You can buy the series of the old show to watch from the polish video store in Chicago. A few of the series they went back and added English subtitles to.


Does the store have a website? One of these series' videos sounds like something to add to a birthday wish list!


----------



## GSD07

It's on Amazon. Rather expensive! Amazon.com: Four Tank Men and a Dog (Czterej Pancerni i Pies): Janusz Gajos, Franciszek Pieczka, Wlodzimierz Press, Malgorzata Niemirska, Witold Pyrkosz, Andrzej Czekalski, Konrad Nalecki: Movies & TV


----------



## Catu

My "Russian" German shepherd


----------



## Ingrid

^^^ Wow, that is very impressive Catu! Is this Diabla?

My Russian friend says he would be proud to have this beautiful dog as an honorary "Russian" shepherd!


----------



## Ingrid

GSD07 said:


> It's on Amazon. Rather expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Four Tank Men and a Dog (Czterej Pancerni i Pies): Janusz Gajos, Franciszek Pieczka, Wlodzimierz Press, Malgorzata Niemirska, Witold Pyrkosz, Andrzej Czekalski, Konrad Nalecki: Movies & TV


Yes, it is expensive...I'd better start putting away some money to save up for it. Thanks for finding this link!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Sorry if I sound ignorant, I don't mean to, but those EES look just like GSDs(in the link GSD07 posted). Is the difference temperament? Otherwise I am not sure of the difference, besides the name.

Once again sorry if I sound ignorant. Just a little confused.lol


----------



## Catu

They are German Shepherds, but a genetically isolated population, just as the American German Shepherd. You could say it is a "subspecie" of the breed, like Darwin's finches


----------



## Ingrid

_Russian Article_
_*Один день из жизни ОМОНА*_* (Originally published November 29, 2010)*

_as promised, translated to English after a little work:_

A Day in the Life of OMAN (Riot Police)

*Riot police – **The Police Department *
*The purpose of which is to perform dangerous jobs in the urban environment, including the seizure and liquidation of armed criminals, and violent suppression of the riots.*

Today we will visit one of the bases of the riot police, to see what is inside the unit.
On Tuesday I spent the day with the Moscow riot police: (They have been based in Strogino), looked at the training of service dogs, saw police vehicles take off from the garage, and then went to a football match, to see how the riot police provide security at the match.

This story - the first part of a big photo project, was planned in conjunction with the Ministry of Interior. His goal is not to denigrate the work of, or to embellish the Russian police, but to show the different units and to tell about the people who are out there. By the way, you can write to us about any police departments you would be interested to read about.
On this basis, the idea of spending 12 hours with the Moscow riot police came to me. We decided to start with the dog service. They have just started a daily workout: 










In the detachment of about 50 dogs, there is a Labrador, Alsatian, a few Rottweilers, but most of all German Shepherds. They are more versatile, suitable for protection, and to search for explosives.

Here, only adult dogs - a detachment is not possible to breed puppies that are needed for specific employees - schenyatniki. New dogs arrive at the service from the canine kennel Balashikha, or are purchased from private breeders.

Each criminologist (cynologist) is fixed with a dog. They must be real friends, and have something else as well. It happens that new employees sometimes come into the service with their own dogs. However, it raises various difficulties, because the animal must stand up to the requirements of the Interior Ministry, the dog must be fed, and it cannot be just a home ‘pet’ (zaberesh). “Retired”, the elderly, dogs are often taken to employees’ homes to be cared for.

However, adult dogs have no lulls - At the base there is a separate enclosure, where the dogs live out their days: They are also fed and cared for there.

Each workout begins with a short walk, and then built on. Here, employees and their "buddies" work out the standard commands. Voice commands are almost never used. The dog must be praised every time it properly implements a team owner’s command:










Then comes the interesting part of the workout "on the bag". In one of the six ounce bags TNT is laid. Neither the dog nor its owner knows in which kind of bag is an explosive. The dog sniffs each bag one by one. Beside the bag where the explosive is, the dog sits down and waits for its owner’s will. The owner quietly pulls out the dog's favorite toy and gives it. Well done, good job!:










Why a ball? To an explosive or drug search dog - this is a game. From the very first workout with them, scent balls are put in a bag of toys. ‘She begins to recognize her scent, and then accurately determines where the ball is hiding. Then put the ball with various types of explosives: It feels a toy and still runs to it. Over time, the smells are mixed, and the dog runs to the bag of explosives, thinking that there is a toy there.' In order not to disappoint the animal, the owner immediately pulls a toy out of his pocket and gives it to the dog. In combat conditions, of course, there are no toys, but to praise and give cookies or other tasty things - this is mandatory.

Working rooms with dogs is much easier. If a dangerous object is there for at least a couple of hours, a dog will smell it almost instantly and runs to it. To find a bomb in a parked car isharder; the smell does not penetrate the metal, and the wind disrupts.

In the Moscow unit, workers are not only from Moscow. Many come from other regions, some with their families. They offer a dormitory. Earlier this year, a new 16-story building for employees and their families was opened. In fact, this "dormitory" is more reminiscent of the Moscow housing business class: a protected area, ample parking, and elevators. They are otisovskie apartments - small, yes, basically odnushki, but the price is right. In general – it is better living than in the neighboring Soviet high-rise buildings, in my opinion. I myself, for example, would live with pleasure in a rented apartment in the dormitory:










See the rest of the article here: http://loveopium.ru/rossiya/omon.html


----------



## Ingrid

^^^*Correction* to the above article.
Where it reads: _'Then comes the interesting part of the workout "on the bag".* In one of the six ounce bags TNT is laid.*'_ should read _*'In one of the bags, 6 ounces of TNT is laid.'*_


----------



## szariksdad

Beside amazon try this website but you will need to be up on your polish.
Dom Ksiazki Chicago


----------



## Ingrid

szariksdad said:


> Beside amazon try this website but you will need to be up on your polish.
> Dom Ksiazki Chicago


*Thank you* for this link! Unfortunately I get this message when trying to find 'Four Tank Men and a Dog' (Czterej Pancerni i Pies) on their site:

_Twoje wyszukiwanie nie zwróciło żadnych wyników :_
_- sprawdź czy poprawnie wpisałeś szukane słowa _
_- wpisz inne słowa kluczowe_

*e.g.* 

_Your search did not return any results:_
_- Make sure you have searched with the correct word_
_- Useother keywords _

Still not willing to give up, I've emailed them to see if they have the DVD but it just isn't listed on-line. The theme song from the show has really grown on me!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Catu said:


> They are German Shepherds, but a genetically isolated population, just as the American German Shepherd. You could say it is a "subspecie" of the breed, like Darwin's finches


Then why do some people make it sound like they are completely different breed?


----------



## GSD07

I don't know, Jessica. Everyone there refers to their dogs as GSD and only when it comes to shows and pedigrees the EES comes up. It is a distinct subset of the breed, though. 

I looked through the pictures and noticed that the dogs do not have training collars on any of those, just regular flat or agitation collars.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

GSD07 said:


> I don't know, Jessica. Everyone there refers to their dogs as GSD and only when it comes to shows and pedigrees the EES comes up. It is a distinct subset of the breed, though.
> 
> I looked through the pictures and noticed that the dogs do not have training collars on any of those, just regular flat or agitation collars.


Its so confusing.lol.

They just seem like another variation of a working line GSD to me.


----------



## webdome

I believe, most dogs in the article "One day from life of OMON (Russian SWAT team) are in fact German Shepherds Dogs. 










This photo: Do not feed dry food (kibble) <<Janin>> German Shepherd 2001 DOB, Registered Number N 225, Federal Budget.

So called Eastern European Shepherds was a result of breed GSD with Caucasian Ovcharka (Shepherd).


----------



## webdome

Ingrid said:


> *Thank you* for this link! Unfortunately I get this message when trying to find 'Four Tank Men and a Dog' (Czterej Pancerni i Pies) on their site:
> 
> _Twoje wyszukiwanie nie zwróciło żadnych wyników :_
> _- sprawdź czy poprawnie wpisałeś szukane słowa _
> _- wpisz inne słowa kluczowe_
> 
> *e.g.*
> 
> _Your search did not return any results:_
> _- Make sure you have searched with the correct word_
> _- Useother keywords _
> 
> Still not willing to give up, I've emailed them to see if they have the DVD but it just isn't listed on-line. The theme song from the show has really grown on me!


----------



## GSD07

webdome said:


> So called Eastern European Shepherds was a result of breed GSD with Caucasian Ovcharka (Shepherd).


They are as much 'so called' as German showlines and Czech or DDR. And no, they were not a cross with the caucasian shepherd.


----------



## hattifattener

webdome said:


> So called Eastern European Shepherds was a result of breed GSD with Caucasian Ovcharka (Shepherd).


wrong.


----------



## webdome

GSD07 said:


> They are as much 'so called' as German showlines and Czech or DDR. And no, they were not a cross with the caucasian shepherd.


At least, what they used to tell in USSR, Eastern European Shepherds are cross GSD with Caucasian Ovcharka, Laikas and etc.


----------



## hattifattener

this breed is based on GS dogs imported from Germany in 1904,1924 and
after WW2.

there were some experiments with Russian dogs and even wolves back in 20's.
but since breed was almost eliminated during WW2,i suppose EES is almost 100% GSD.


----------



## Ingrid

hattifattener said:


> this breed is based on GS dogs imported from Germany in 1904,1924 and
> after WW2.
> 
> there were some experiments with Russian dogs and even wolves back in 20's.
> but since breed was almost eliminated during WW2,i suppose EES is almost 100% GSD.


My Russian friend says you are very correct in this; The EES is 100% GSD but bred for climate conditions there.


----------



## Ingrid

*Thank you, webdome* for finding a complete episode of 'Four Tank Men and a Dog'! :thumbup: 
(Especially since discovering the Polish Book Store does not carry the DVD : )


----------



## hattifattener

another pic of EES.


----------



## webdome

Ingrid said:


> *Thank you, webdome* for finding a complete episode of 'Four Tank Men and a Dog'! :thumbup:
> (Especially since discovering the Polish Book Store does not carry the DVD : )


You are welcome, it is whole "season", Uploaded videos - YouTube

And your Russian friend in luck dogroadru - YouTube


----------



## Ingrid

webdome said:


> You are welcome, it is whole "season", Uploaded videos - YouTube
> 
> And your Russian friend in luck dogroadru - YouTube


*Thank you!* I am making some popcorn and my neighbor is chilling the vodka to get ready to sit down to watch these! opcorn:


----------

